Ask HN: Which city has most electric scooters per capita? - bigdogc
======
melling
Don’t know about per capita but they’re big in Hoboken.

[https://www.nj.com/hudson/2019/06/hoboken-scooter-program-
is...](https://www.nj.com/hudson/2019/06/hoboken-scooter-program-is-a-hit-but-
how-much-is-the-city-making-off-it.html)

